
Ask HN: What do you think of employee-owned engineering consultancies? - throw-far-away
0. Do you think they would experience less office BS?<p>1. Do you think they tend to have actual work-life balance?<p>2. Do you think they have lower turn-over and better morale?<p>Thanks for your input. <i>deuces</i>
======
cimmanom
The answers to all of those questions are going to depend pretty much entirely
on the people involved and their personalities, goals, and values.

